# Chat problems



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

I had the chat room working until last month. Now it wont start up if I am connected to my ISP (Comcast), if I disconnect and tether from my Verizon phone it works fine on all my devices, IPAD, Xoom and cell. I tried clearing JAVA and browser and everything else. Is Comcast doing something that would block the chat room?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I just logged on ok, and I am on Comcast.

Open a command prompt (from the RUN or SEARCH menu). At the C:/ prompt, type:
TRACERT CLIENT0.ADDONCHAT.COM

It should show all the hops between you and IP 67.215.65.132

If it completes, try entering that IP address in your browser address bar and see if you can connect that way. If so, your DNS server is screwed up. If so, add OPENDNS free DNS server to your DNS settings on your router.

EDIT: OK, apparently that IP address wont open directly, apparently it re-routes. Im still guessing, however, its a DNS problem. What error does the browser return when you click CHAT.DBSTALK.COM ?


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

it opens the window and then says authenticating and stops goes blank and then returns to Main DBSTalk screen


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OK, then its not comcast. Go into your browser, and remove all cookies, and if possible, stored passwords for dbstalk. If you still have problems, uninstall all versions of JAVA on your computer, then download the latest version, and reinstall it.


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Tried all that
Both firefox and IE


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Im lost then. You are connecting, so its not comcast, and if you have the latest version of JAVA, its not that, so it has to be something screwed up in your account on dbstalk. Pop a PM to Doug Brott or a moderator.


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, Thanks for all your help. It has to be in the router settings somewhere. 
PS I miss Little Rock, Lived there for four years back in the late 70's.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

And I miss Florida, used to vacation on the gulf west of Tampa...Got to expensive, so havent been for a while. Dad lives in Ocala. Always wanted to visit Key West for a couple weeks. Maybe some day.


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

You'll love it. Thanks again!


----------

